
After 5 years and $3M, here's everything we've learned building Ghost (2018) - gmays
https://ghost.org/blog/5/
======
mikece
John O'Nolan was interviewed by the SE Daily podcast last summer; I found his
remarks about the selection of NodeJS being a mistake to be the most
interesting -- even though that choice earned them lots of notice on boards
like Hacker News and reddit. Check out the podcast link below (includes a link
to a transcript if you would rather read/search for O'Nolan commenting that
they would have been years further ahead on the features roadmap had they gone
with Laravel or similar PHP framework).

[https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2018/07/26/ghost-
open-s...](https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2018/07/26/ghost-open-source-
publishing-platform-with-john-onolan/)

